# Mosfet canal P



## ap903827 (Mar 9, 2013)

Hola a todos, quería preguntaros sobre la polarizacion de un mosfet de canal P, he buscado por el foro pero no encuentro informacion para aclarar una duda que tengo. Estoy trabajando con pwm y el mosfet que utilizo es como decia antes de canal P y soporta 200V, la carga que quiero controlar va desde 0V hasta 80V en el Source estoy aplicando 90V, pero no se como tengo que hacer para polarizar el Gate. 

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2013)

Te fijaste por aqui ? :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=mosfet+de+canal+P&sa=Buscar&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fsearch.php%3Fsearchid%3D832211&ref=&ss


----------



## ap903827 (Mar 11, 2013)

Gracias dosmetros, estuve viendo tu indicación pero no encontré mucho sobre lo que necesitaba. Si que pude encontrar un esquema en internet que haciendo algunas modificaciones podrían valer para lo que quiero, ahora bien como no estoy muy seguro me gustaría a ver que opinais de este cambio, la figura B todo lo marcado en rojo es lo que creo que se podria cambiar, pero no sé si estoy en lo cierto.

Muchas gracias a todos.

No me habia dado cuenta que el mosfet de la imagen A es de canal N, y me pregunto ¿se puede polarizar tal como está para regular una carga positiva?...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 11, 2013)

Porqué no subís un esquema básico de lo que querés implementar , así lo vemos mejor !

Un Mosfet P lleva el Source al Positivo +B , el Drain a la carga , la carga a masa , y el Gate se gatilla hacia negativo-masa.

Fijate aqui : http://www.bristolwatch.com/ele/transistor_drivers.htm

Saludos !


----------



## ap903827 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hola DOSMETROS, lo que quiero hacer es un regulador para un motor de 80V controlado por PWM. Debe ser algo complejo porque no encuentro nada en internet para voltajes tan altos. Hasta ahora he hecho montajes con tensiones mas bajas, pero en este caso se trata de un motor que debo regular desde 0 hasta 80V, y no sé como hacer para la polarización del Gate. Es cierto que el motor dc tiene un consumo de unos 180A pero imagino que todo dependera de la intensidad del mosfet a utilizar. El circuito PWM lo hago con un PIC y hasta ahora me ha funcionado bien en montajes de menor voltaje. Tambien quería comentarte si este tipo de regulador se puede hacer con un IGBT y si el circuito de control para el Gate es igual al que se pueda utilizar con un MOSFET.
La verdad no estoy muy preparado para alta potencia en dc pero me gustaría aprender a realizar este tipo de diseños.

Muy agradecido DOSMETROS.


----------



## chclau (Mar 11, 2013)

Pensa que para conmutar 80V no podes usar el PIC porque aun estando la salida alta, habria 80V - 3.3V sobre GS y el FET conduciria. Tenes que poner un FET adicional, puede ser tipo N, que te haga la adaptacion de tension


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 11, 2013)

Si , por eso le había puesto ese enlace que le da mas o menos una idea , no es un circuito práctico

http://www.bristolwatch.com/ele/transistor_drivers.htm


----------

